# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  فاض قلمي في حب آل محمد

## مجد0

لايخلو كل إنسا ن منا في أنه يحمل حبا في قلبه وقد يمر عليه الزمان وينتهي
لكن بين هذا وذاك حب أبدي لايزول بزوال الأيام والدهور( نعم..الحب المحمدي)
فنسجت مخيلتي هذه الكلمات عل الله يتقبلها منا وهي قليل في حق آل الرسول
يانفس تيهي شوقا في حب آل محمد
فحبهم رضا الله ونجاة من النــــار
تؤمن من عذاب النار المخلــــد
وتبقى في جنه نعيم لرب جبــــار...

----------

نور الهدى (04-29-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (04-28-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

ونحنُ اللائذين بحبلهم المُتمسكين بصراطهم...وعن حبهم فلانعدلُ...

أخيتي الغالية ..
طيّب الله أنفاسك..بذكر محمد وآل محمد..
سلمت قريحتك العاشقة ..وسلم قلمك الموالي..

دعواي بأن يجمعكِ الله معهم بالدنيا والآخرة ويتقبل بهم أعمالكِ..ونحنُ وإياكِ..

استمري بجرّ الحبروخوضي سُبل العطاء.....ونحنُ معكِ..


موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بيعن المولى الجليل

----------


## مجد0

أشكر لكي إخيتي (دمعه على السطور ) مرورك المتميز دوما في ما تنثره قريحتي
وجمعنا الله وإياكم معهم في الجنه

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد 

بارك الله فيك اخيه 

وسلمت يمناك

----------


## مجد0

وسلم مرورك يا (نور الهدى)
لقد أضاءت صفحتي

----------


## مجد0

*اللهم صلي علا محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم 

في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## DR.Mona

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد ....الله يثبتنا واياكم على محبتهم 
وفي ميزان اعمالكم ان شاء الله :)

----------

